# Ideas for lard percentages



## Irishgem29 (Mar 21, 2015)

So all this talk of how lard is wonderful and makes a great bar of soap I decided to give it a try. Although I'm not sure how much to use. I have coconut, olive, castor and butters in mango, Shea and cocoa. What can I use with the lard to come up with something decent?  I tried using soap calc to create a few and just got frustrated as I don't understand the lard addition yet. Any ideas appreciated


----------



## Susie (Mar 21, 2015)

Lard 55%
Coconut Oil 20%
Olive Oil 20%
Castor Oil 5%

Superfat 5-8%

If you add butters to this, you won't know what you love.  Make the plain first, then make a batch with one butter, then another with the other butter, etc.  Let them cure 4-6 weeks.  Then test them all against one another to see what you think.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 21, 2015)

I use anywhere from 30-80% lard in soap. When I first used it, I did 80% lard, 15% coconut & 5% castor, just so I could really see what it was about. I liked that recipe so well that it's common in my rotation.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 21, 2015)

I use a 4 oil recipe. My lard is between 25 and 30 percent. I have done 50 too.


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 22, 2015)

My favourite is:

75% lard
20% CO
5% castor

Someone on here recommended this (Obsidian?) and I love it


----------



## Susie (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a batch of Lard 80%, CO 20% curing right now.  I called it "A Little Piggy" and colored it pinkish.  I can't wait to try it.  I did add sugar, though, to boost bubbles.


----------



## Irishgem29 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you all so much. I got a headache trying to come up with something. These are great ideas.  Now I can make some more soap!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 22, 2015)

Susie said:


> I have a batch of Lard 80%, CO 20% curing right now.  I called it "A Little Piggy" and colored it pinkish.  I can't wait to try it.  I did add sugar, though, to boost bubbles.



Hahaha every time I make an 80% lard batch it ends up with "piggy: in the name: "Orange piggy", "blue piggy" and right now theres "meadow piggy" 
+1 to the sugar


----------



## Jackofhearts (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a batch that just came out of cure, the oil bill is:
95% Lard
5% Castor oil

with a 5% superfat and the FO is BB's Cedar & Saffron

I'll admit it's not very lather-y but it does fine and its performance is my wife's favorite of any batch I've made thus far.


----------



## lsg (Mar 25, 2015)

You could try 65% lard, 30% coconut oil and 5% Castor oil.  It would be a sudsy, high cleansing bar.  Or, 55% lard, 25% coconut, 15% cocoa butter and 5% Castor for a hard bar that is not so cleansing.


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2015)

I just tried that 80% lard, 20% coconut oil soap this morning.  It is absolutely amazing!  The creamiest lather I have EVER experienced.  I will add castor oil at 5-6% next time.  I can only imagine what that soap is going to be like...and I have too much soap on hand to make it tomorrow.


----------



## regansoap (Apr 3, 2015)

Lard is cheap and amazing - well done


----------



## Irishgem29 (Apr 25, 2015)

So I ended up using.....
16 oz lard
4oz coconut
2.78 oz lye
7.6 distilled h20
I also added about 1t alkanet powder for color and lavender & lemon eo.
I will be trying it out next!

Now that i has been enough time to cure that is


----------

